# 197" buck taken?



## glnmiller (Jan 7, 2006)

Wow, nice buck. That's got to be a candidate for biggest Michigan buck of the year.


----------



## Ahill2climb (Feb 12, 2008)

Wow, that thing is a true GIANT!! Congrats to that lucky Michigan hunter!


----------



## JHMoose (Oct 1, 2009)

WOW!! That thing is crazy, that would be one hell of a drag through a swamp. Hopefully he got it on farmland.


----------



## JDSwan87 (Aug 15, 2010)

Oh please please let's hear the story!!!!!!

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

JDSwan87 said:


> Oh please please let's hear the story!!!!!!
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app



I am waiting impatiently also!!!!


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

WOW! talk about tine length! Those main beams have got to be close to 28". The double G1s will hurt it typical score wise but damn! They are out there/ Look at the neck on that beast!


----------



## joe c. (Dec 25, 2010)

What a buck that body still looks huge for the end of November that's impressive.


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

Woulda been a real nice one next year.


----------



## MERGANZER (Aug 24, 2006)

What an amazing buck!!!! I'd enter every big buck contest out there and clean up if I was him lol. Congrats to the lucky hunter!

Gnazer


----------



## Jimbo 09 (Jan 28, 2013)

That is one amazing buck!


----------



## geobum (Dec 19, 2010)

i woulda sobbed like a baby taking a once in a lifetime beast like that. they'd have had to drug us both out the woods. :gaga:


----------



## 131north (Mar 2, 2010)

geobum said:


> i woulda sobbed like a baby taking a once in a lifetime beast like that. they'd have had to drug us both out the woods. :gaga:


For real, how would someone ever top that? I'd just quit hunting at that point.


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

131north said:


> I'd just quit hunting at that point.


 

No you wouldnt....


----------



## pikedevil (Feb 11, 2003)

Droopy ears, scrunched face, impossibly big rack. Yup I've seen this story before. ROMPOLA 2.0!!! :lol: In all seriousness though, that's an awesome deer!


----------



## miruss (Apr 18, 2003)

You know that deer is a fake it not possible for that big to come out of the lower Michigan unless it's from Leelanau because the only we we can have that big of deer if by having MAPR


----------



## Fisk2002 (Feb 21, 2012)

My question is why is that guy not smiling from ear to ear? I don't care if it was taken on a ranch or not. The truth will come out soon enough before it is entered into the books. Either way its a monster.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Maple_Ridge (Mar 1, 2013)

Anyone have the story yet?

Sent from my SCH-R760 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Tsmola (Nov 28, 2003)

http://www.mlive.com/news/kalamazoo...ck_shot_in_dowagiac.html#incart_river_default


----------



## riverbob (Jan 11, 2011)

Great deer, I'm happy for ya, but your making it harder to fill my bucket list.


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

What an exceptional rack.


----------



## kenn1320 (Aug 6, 2004)

bucknasty11208 said:


> Congrats to the Hunter on a super fantastic trophy of a lifetime!
> 
> Many of the comments on this thread highlight the downfalls of managing Michigan's deer herd for older larger racked bucks. You kill a big buck in Michigan and dare show someone a picture, you open yourself to all kinds of scrutiny, negativity, and increased investigations to discredit the accomplishment of the successful Hunter.
> Look no further than the thread about the big one killed in Washtenaw county. There's suspicion as to weather it's real and all kinds of pissin and moanin about the tag placement. Poor guy will probably be investigated, have his buck confiscated, fined, and thrown in jail because of a very minor technicality of where the kill tag is located......
> Sad, sad, sad indeed.


 I think the opposite. If we had more and they were common place, who would question it? Its the needle in a haystack that people are skepticle about. I could be wrong, but I doubt we would read these negative comments if they claimed it was shot in Iowa or Kansas. Same with the Rompola buck, say that was shot in one of the known big buck states, believable. 

Super buck, congrats to Mr Toy.


----------



## thetreestandguy (Dec 16, 2005)

That is a truly gigantic and beautiful buck, holy cow! I'm with you Nov. Sunrise, not sure I would want it out there if I ever shot a 200" deer.



KalamazooKid said:


> What could you possibly mean by this statement?????


Come to find out hunters bring this on themselves. I have a high-fence customer here in MI that told me this happens every year at his facility.

One scenario is paying for a big buck and then taking it around to win at various buck poles. Another scenario that I never would have thought of in a million years... guys going to camp, get nothing and feel they need to pay for a buck just to make sure the wife actually believes they went hunting! I laughed all the way home after he told me about one guy that shot the wrong deer, cost him $10K when he just wanted a younger deer for the wife.

They breed deer at two facilities, the dude knows pen raised deer. He claims to have been at buck poles and actually recognized a deer from his place as well as noting the old tag holes in ears of others. He won't say anything, figures they paid for the deer, what they do when they leave is their own crazy deal.

Regardless, it boggles my mind that anyone could think this way!


----------



## gatorman841 (Mar 4, 2010)

Ridge_runner7 said:


> . Lots of shot guns that are capable of that. Maybe you shouldn't be so quick to judge. And just because you feel that's difficult shot doesn't mean it is for the hunter who practices with the right gun, right conditions, solid rest, etc. I can stack em up all day with my shot gun with a good rest out to 200.


Curious what type of shotgun u shoot and slugs? First off not doubting you at all I am just curious... I've used quite a few different brand guns, rifled barrels and slugs and haven't found much consistancy outside of 150. Good out to 135 ish but after that I haven't found 1 that held a group. Not like a muzzle or rifle with the amount of twist those barrels have? Ill be in market for new slug gun next yr so really love to know 1 that holds groups at 200yds I'd be sold... Thanks doubt I'd ever shoot that far but if its capable its good to have for a field edge stand


----------



## steelhead1001 (May 21, 2012)

gatorman841 said:


> Curious what type of shotgun u shoot and slugs? First off not doubting you at all I am just curious... I've used quite a few different brand guns, rifled barrels and slugs and haven't found much consistancy outside of 150. Good out to 135 ish but after that I haven't found 1 that held a group. Not like a muzzle or rifle with the amount of twist those barrels have? Ill be in market for new slug gun next yr so really love to know 1 that holds groups at 200yds I'd be sold... Thanks doubt I'd ever shoot that far but if its capable its good to have for a field edge stand


Mossberg model 500A. Hornady sst


----------



## steve myers (Dec 29, 2000)

bfaber said:


> X 100 If i killed that deer i would drive threw every town in the state with the tailgate down. Way to much jelousy when it comes to big horns.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


yep i would have too


----------



## Phoolish (Aug 17, 2011)

steve myers said:


> yep i would have too


i would strap it right on the hood


----------



## britches (Oct 17, 2007)

Here ya go folks 



 the skinny


----------



## Phoolish (Aug 17, 2011)

beat me to it


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

britches said:


> Here ya go folks https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Cb3qH6BKJY#t=14 the skinny


Seems like a cool dude. Good for him.


----------



## darvoy (Jan 8, 2013)

Pretty nice! Congrats to Mr.Toy.

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## field-n-feathers (Oct 20, 2008)

KalamazooKid said:


> Seems like a cool dude. Good for him.


Yep. What an awesome buck and a great story. Safe to say I will never be that lucky. LOL!


----------



## bucknasty11208 (Jan 21, 2009)

kenn1320 said:


> I think the opposite. If we had more and they were common place, who would question it? Its the needle in a haystack that people are skepticle about. I could be wrong, but I doubt we would read these negative comments if they claimed it was shot in Iowa or Kansas. Same with the Rompola buck, say that was shot in one of the known big buck states, believable.
> 
> Super buck, congrats to Mr Toy.


There are more big bucks killed in Michigan than most folks know or believe. A lot of folks just don't show them off because they don't want to deal with the negativity, scrutiny, and general B.S. associated with it. A 190" buck isn't common anywhere. 
I have a guy that's done a few mounts for my family. First time I went to his house I saw a 180"+ typical and a non-typical that was over 210". I asked if he killed them in Canada. His reply was nope, both were killed on state land in the UP. He had several other 140"+ bucks mounted that he killed in Michigan as well. I asked how many he had entered in the books and his reply was none. Said he didn't want to deal with the B.S.
I don't think a fair comparison can made between Michigan and Kansas or Iowa due to the fact that I don't believe either state has 600,000-700,000 hunters. If they did, their picture may look a little different. That's just my opinion though.


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

bucknasty11208 said:


> There are more big bucks killed in Michigan than most folks know or believe. A lot of folks just don't show them off because they don't want to deal with the negativity, scrutiny, and general B.S. associated with it. A 190" buck isn't common anywhere.
> I have a guy that's done a few mounts for my family. First time I went to his house I saw a 180"+ typical and a non-typical that was over 210". I asked if he killed them in Canada. His reply was nope, both were killed on state land in the UP. He had several other 140"+ bucks mounted that he killed in Michigan as well. I asked how many he had entered in the books and his reply was none. Said he didn't want to deal with the B.S.
> I don't think a fair comparison can made between Michigan and Kansas or Iowa due to the fact that I don't believe either state has 600,000-700,000 hunters. If they did, their picture may look a little different. That's just my opinion though.


Agreed.

Congrats to the lucky hunter!!! Buck of many lifetimes.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

gatorman841 said:


> Curious what type of shotgun u shoot and slugs? First off not doubting you at all I am just curious... I've used quite a few different brand guns, rifled barrels and slugs and haven't found much consistancy outside of 150. Good out to 135 ish but after that I haven't found 1 that held a group. Not like a muzzle or rifle with the amount of twist those barrels have? Ill be in market for new slug gun next yr so really love to know 1 that holds groups at 200yds I'd be sold... Thanks doubt I'd ever shoot that far but if its capable its good to have for a field edge stand


They exist. first off you have to get out of the mindset of using a bird gun for deer. Switch barrel guns are not what you want. Unless you don't mind compromise. Leave those guns to what they are made for....feathers and rodents. You really need a fixed barrel DSG (Dedicated Slug Gun) if you want to be consistantly good at extended range.

Here's some legit slug guns and really, the only few worth considering if you are investing in a new one. 

Savage 220 Bolt action 20 gauge....._they_ most accurate factory slug in existance under a grand. 

Browning A-Bolt 12 gauge bolt action....the new model. 

H&R Ultra Slug Hunter in 20 or 12...single shot but that's all you'll need. This gun is the value leader offering the most accuracy per dollar.

Ithaca Deerslayer III (The new Ithaca's, not you daddy's or grand daddy's deerslayer) 12 only. Not cheap, but it is a fixed barrel repeater that flat out shoots. 

Tar Hunt bolt action 12...a full on custom and priced accordingly. 

Remington 870 Super Slug. This is a fixed heavy barrel pump. It would be my last choice out of all those mentioned but it is a viable option.


----------



## oldrank (Dec 5, 2006)

nice buck !!!


----------



## flounder (Nov 10, 2010)

Ive owned an H&R ultra slug gun for quite a few years now. Its very accurate and consistant to 200yds i wouldnt hesitate to shoot 250. The hornady sst are very accurate but in my expirience they leave little to no blood trail. Ive been using the remington accutip .58cal with much better blood trail. 
Great buck and very believable story i hunt areas of berrien,cass county and dowagiac and those deer do exist. There is just so much open land once crops are harvested its like playing the lottery trying to choose the right spot to set up. Many times ive seen the monsters like that use the wide open fields stay totaly in the center where shots even if rifles were legal would be difficult. Ive even seen them bed in wide open fields with crop stubble. they can see and smell anything that will harm them with plenty of time to evade danger.


----------



## britches (Oct 17, 2007)

I have the Mossberg Model 695 Bolt Action Slug gun. I can hit at 150 easy on the range. Never shot at a deer that far but feel i could up to 200.









The giants are out in the Michigan woods. The more and more of us letting the lil bucks walk will result in more in the future...maybe even one of us!


----------



## Horseshoe (Oct 15, 2003)

britches said:


> The giants are out in the Michigan woods. The more and more of us letting the lil bucks walk will result in more in the future...maybe even one of us!


 I like the way you talk!


----------



## cedarlkDJ (Sep 2, 2002)

I do not understand why so many people do not believe there are nice deer in Michigan?........http://www.northamericanwhitetail.com/2010/11/24/trophybucks_largest_michigan_non-typical_ever_112410/
Ron Waldron is the next door property owner of probably my best friend where I have hunted for 30+ years. I have taken many nice deer over there. Last I heard Cabela's in Dundee offered him $100,00.00 and an exact duplicate....He turned them down!!!!......I will have to get an update.


----------



## ninepntr (Aug 28, 2013)

What a monster buck....congrats.

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Trophy Specialist (Nov 30, 2001)

KalamazooKid said:


> I agree with the Hail Mary shot but he coulda waited all night to go get it. You just have to tag it once you get to it. Who cares how long he waited?


Actually, if you bother to look at the law, you are required to tag the deer immediately after killing it. If you don't do that, then you are violating plain and simple. He claimed that he saw it go down when he shot it, so there was no reasonable reason to wait before tagging it. In one account on MOOD he said that he messed around before following up on his own kill, but then in the WWN article, it reports that he went right after it right after the shot. Fishy indeed.


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

Trophy Specialist said:


> Actually, if you bother to look at the law, you are required to tag the deer immediately after killing it. If you don't do that, then you are violating plain and simple. He claimed that he saw it go down when he shot it, so there was no reasonable reason to wait before tagging it. In one account on MOOD he said that he messed around before following up on his own kill, but then in the WWN article, it reports that he went right after it right after the shot. Fishy indeed.


So, are you seriously saying that you need to immediately run to a deer you shot to tag it?!?!? Illegal to wait for an hour or two to let it expire? Eagerly awaiting your response.


----------



## mrupp14 (Aug 11, 2013)

You guys are all just calling him a slob hunter that made a lucky shot. I just flat out don't believe he's telling the truth about how he shot it LOL. 

Sent from my GT-I9505G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bloodrunner (Feb 3, 2011)

mrupp14 said:


> You guys are all just calling him a slob hunter that made a lucky shot. I just flat out don't believe he's telling the truth about how he shot it LOL.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505G using Ohub Campfire mobile app



It seems if you were going to make up a story, he could have come up with a better one?


Maybe, he did make that shot, it is far from impossible. That deer must of had a huge chest cavity. He probably put the sight on the top of his back and touched it off, dead deer.


----------



## mrupp14 (Aug 11, 2013)

Bloodrunner said:


> It seems if you were going to make up a story, he could have come up with a better one?
> 
> 
> Maybe, he did make that shot, it is far from impossible. That deer must of had a huge chest cavity. He probably put the sight on the top of his back and touched it off, dead deer.


I guess it is possible but highly unlikely. The thing I have a problem with is the fact he shot it out of a smoothbore shotgun. That's what makes it "impossible" to me. Other than that it is feasible for him to have killed that deer with open sights. 

Sent from my GT-I9505G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bloodrunner (Feb 3, 2011)

mrupp14 said:


> I guess it is possible but highly unlikely. The thing I have a problem with is the fact he shot it out of a smoothbore shotgun. That's what makes it "impossible" to me. Other than that it is feasible for him to have killed that deer with open sights.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505G using Ohub Campfire mobile app



But if he would have said the deer was 20 yards, this thread wouldn't be 10 pages long:lol:


I have no idea why he would make up a story, I thought he had witnesses too?


----------



## Chuck (Sep 24, 2000)

This chick could pry win that bet


----------



## Chuck (Sep 24, 2000)

I think it could be done but you would have to practice a lot. I think it depends on how much you shoot and if you practice with long range shots with open sites and if you do it with a lot of different gun types. Its pretty fun hitting a gong out at 2-300 yard with open sites and can be done if you practice. There is a big difference between hitting a 12" target shooting off hand and keeping a 1 inch group shooting from a rest with a scoped gun.

I can hit a 12" gong out to 100 yards with my .44 revolver almost every time (off hand). Its not a big deal as I shoot it a lot. 

So I guess it depends on how much he shoots. Its still not a shot I would ever take with that type of gun. I hunt with a Rem 870 with open sites, rifled barrel and wont shoot past 70 yards with it. I have made 65 yard neck shots with that gun without a rest. I do practice with it a lot though.

I have passed more than a few shots at some real nice bucks (some biggens!) . I have never taken a hailmarry and never will. Now if I have practiced the shot? yep I will take it every time.


----------



## Jim58 (Jan 16, 2010)

I find it interesting that so many of you find his story to be "fishy" and yet find his estimate of 200 yards to be gospel. 

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## mrupp14 (Aug 11, 2013)

Jim I think that's because it says he estimated the shot afterwards at 197 yards. It sounds different to me than the guy just saying, "yeah I shot him at about 200 yards."

Sent from my GT-I9505G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bloodrunner (Feb 3, 2011)

I wouldn't care if I shot that thing at 10' or 500 yards, the thing is a monster.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Chuck said:


> This chick could pry win that bet
> 
> LONG RANGE SLUGS WITH KIRSTI - YouTube



I could care less about this buck, but I enjoy watching her shoot. Check her out shooting a Wilson 1911....she's easy on the eyes and I would not want to piss her off... She can shoot.


----------



## Trophy Specialist (Nov 30, 2001)

KalamazooKid said:


> So, are you seriously saying that you need to immediately run to a deer you shot to tag it?!?!? Illegal to wait for an hour or two to let it expire? Eagerly awaiting your response.


I'm just telling you what the law says, which is that you have to immediately tag the deer after killing it. He claimed that he saw the deer go down, so in that case he was required by law to go to the deer immediately and tag it. If a person shoots a deer and it runs off, then in some cases, waiting a while would be wise before tracking it down and I doubt that it would be considered illegal because you didn't know if the animal was dead. If you know the deer is dead though, the law says you can't delay tagging it.


----------



## Blueump (Aug 20, 2005)

Trophy Specialist said:


> I'm just telling you what the law says, which is that you have to immediately tag the deer after killing it. He claimed that he saw the deer go down, so in that case he was required by law to go to the deer immediately and tag it. If a person shoots a deer and it runs off, then in some cases, waiting a while would be wise before tracking it down and I doubt that it would be considered illegal because you didn't know if the animal was dead. If you know the deer is dead though, the law says you can't delay tagging it.


I've seen many deer "drop" but remain alive. Pushing them would be unethical! Stop being so critical! How about congratulating the hunter instead of criticizing him!


----------



## Trophy Specialist (Nov 30, 2001)

I'm sure that most of you don't have much of an idea of the ballistics of a Foster style slug. With a 12 gauge shotgun, loaded with Fosters, sighted in at 75 yards, you would have to aim about 35 inches high at 200 yards to compensate for the drop and at 300 yards, the drop would be 114 inches. The velocity of that slug at that range is a measly 880 fps at 200 yards. Foster slugs drop like a rock beyond 100 yards and if you don't know the range and the trajectory, hitting a target accurately at 200 yards would be nearly impossible.


----------



## Enigma (Jan 30, 2006)

The guy killed it and found it good job. Better than the buck I got this year.I didn't get a buck this year just a doe.


----------



## Trophy Specialist (Nov 30, 2001)

Blueump said:


> I've seen many deer "drop" but remain alive. Pushing them would be unethical! Stop being so critical! How about congratulating the hunter instead of criticizing him!


If I'm hunting deer with a gun and I shoot one and see it go down and it's still alive, I'm going to immediately finish it off and tag it. Doing anything else would be unethical and illegal.

One reason I'm being critical about the follow up is because he has told two different stories about it. In the MOOD TV interview he said he messed around for a while before going after his buck. In his WWN account, he said he immediately walked to his buck after killing it. The stories don't jive. Why would I congratulate this hunter when I don't believe his story. There have been claims that this buck is going to be the new state record typical in Michigan, so if he wants that fame and fortune, then he is going to have to pass the scrutiny that goes along with it. I don't even believe that this deer will even come close to the current record too which I believe is just more BS.


----------



## Jim58 (Jan 16, 2010)

Trophy Specialist said:


> I'm sure that most of you don't have much of an idea of the ballistics of a Foster style slug. With a 12 gauge shotgun, loaded with Fosters, sighted in at 75 yards, you would have to aim about 35 inches high at 200 yards to compensate for the drop and at 300 yards, the drop would be 114 inches. The velocity of that slug at that range is a measly 880 fps at 200 yards. Foster slugs drop like a rock beyond 100 yards and if you don't know the range and the trajectory, hitting a target accurately at 200 yards would be nearly impossible.


And once again the only part of his story you want to be true is the distance of the shot. 
Way to cherry pick ts.

Also I have found that most people have no clue at what distance an object is without the aid of some form of a range finding device. I guess that's why they are so popular. 

As far as tagging goes we all know that you are allowed to let a deer lie under the premise of allowing it to expire prior to it being "reduced to possession" even if you did see it fall so it's time to drop that defenseless argument also.

You may be proven to be right in the long run but until that time there is no concrete evidence that I am aware of that would make a reasonable person continue to persecute the harvesting of this trophy.

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Blueump (Aug 20, 2005)

Trophy Specialist said:


> If I'm hunting deer with a gun and I shoot one and see it go down and it's still alive, I'm going to immediately finish it off and tag it. Doing anything else would be unethical and illegal.
> 
> One reason I'm being critical about the follow up is because he has told two different stories about it. In the MOOD TV interview he said he messed around for a while before going after his buck. In his WWN account, he said he immediately walked to his buck after killing it. The stories don't jive. Why would I congratulate this hunter when I don't believe his story. There have been claims that this buck is going to be the new state record typical in Michigan, so if he wants that fame and fortune, then he is going to have to pass the scrutiny that goes along with it. I don't even believe that this deer will even come close to the current record too which I believe is just more BS.


We ALL know the real reason you are critical of this harvest. Get over it and grow up...maybe Santa will bring you a big buck next year if you start behaving!


----------



## Jim58 (Jan 16, 2010)

As a side note when you googled the info on the Foster slug had you bothered to check you would have found many examples of 200 plus yard shots with slugs including a video of Hickok45 shooting 230 yds with a non rifled barrel.

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

